# Wetting Wrappers Improve Taste ??



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The following was written by WayneN (MRN) on a different board....
Anyone here do this, or have any experience ...
* Why Wetting the Wrappers Improves Taste. My New Theory. *

The "wetting wrapper" thing has caused a big fuss in almost all internet cigar forums. 

I have been doing this for ages and it works for me. But I have never seriously thought of the reason behind the improvement of taste.

During the past few weeks I have paid some close attention to what is happening and my conclusion is this.

Wetted wrappers render them more water-proof, helps preventing moisture to escape through the wrapper from what's inside the cigar during smoking. 

As a cigar is smoked along, especially when smoked very slowly for people like myself, moisture continues to escape through the wrapper because of increased heat within the cigar. 

Fillers which are too dry will result in undesirable combustion. Wetted wrappers slow down the drying of the fillers.

There will be no ill effect for burning of the wrappers even if they are absolutely soaked with water. As the heat near the burning end would have caused them to dry up appropriately before they are burnt. Wrappers are very thin and moisture can evaporate easily as they are absolutely exposed to the outside. 

Please note that I can offer no scientific proof for my theory. This is purely based my experience of tasting the same cigars at different moisture contents. Moist cigars, at around 70% RH, burn best IMO. A wetted wrapper helps the fillers to remain moist. ​


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> PM sent.


ruhro

well least that explains the guy I seen choking down his stogie like his first name was Monica. :scared:

I just tried not to stare.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Some guys that are well respected in the Habanos community swear on this saying that it improves the flavor of Habanos to the point of where even fresh ones taste better.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> PM sent.


Did i miss something? Why a PM?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Some guys that are well respected in the Habanos community swear on this saying that it improves the flavor of Habanos to the point of where even fresh ones taste better.


That's kinda interesting. I assume they wet it just prior to sparking it up? Florida humidity has cut short quite a few smoke breaks for me. Heck I'll try anything once. But I'm NOT going to deep throat it! I have to draw the line somewhere. LOL


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

My brother likes to wet it with Cognac before he lights up..


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I use to wet all my gars before smoking before I became edjamacated ......I thought it was just to make them burn slower ! :dunno:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

From what I have read, many hold them under 
a faucet for 10 seconds or so.
Just don't cut it first....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting theory Bull Man I must try it and see how it works. As always an open mind is the best mind. Thanks for the info my brother.:cowboyic9:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am going to try it tomorrow.......


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just tried it. Almost drowned trying to light my Opus X Lost City...lol


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hold the cigar under a running faucet (not wide open of course) and with the head of the cigar upwards (not cut of course) and let the water run over the wrapper not getting in the foot. You just need to do it a few seconds. The water will bead up on the wrapper and you can just take your finger and wipe the beads off. Then light and smoke as usual.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rookee said:


> Did i miss something? Why a PM?


Because there was something I wanted to tell Bull about this but was better not shared with the forum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Because there was something I wanted to tell Bull about this but was better not shared with the forum.


No not you to Donnie with Monica. :rofl:ound::biglaugh::r:beerchug:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Some guys that are well respected in the Habanos community swear on this saying that it improves the flavor of Habanos to the point of where even fresh ones taste better.


LMAO........ Yeah right Donnie. I assume your being tongue in cheek as there is no way salivating all over a wrapper will make up for years of rest. Please tell me it isnt so! I'm going to order 10 boxes tomorrow if this is the case. I'll make sure I have a tub of my saliva ready for when they arrive.:moony:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO........ Yeah right Donnie. I assume your being tongue in cheek as there is no way salivating all over a wrapper will make up for years of rest. Please tell me it isnt so! I'm going to order 10 boxes tomorrow if this is the case. I'll make sure I have a tub of my saliva ready for when they arrive.:moony:


I am completely serious Warren. Not saliva though. Check out my post from above.



Habanolover said:


> Hold the cigar under a running faucet (not wide open of course) and with the head of the cigar upwards (not cut of course) and let the water run over the wrapper not getting in the foot. You just need to do it a few seconds. The water will bead up on the wrapper and you can just take your finger and wipe the beads off. Then light and smoke as usual.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I am completely serious Warren. Not saliva though. Check out my post from above.


Ok, I'll take this on advisement Donnie. *Embarrased*


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Legend says this is a MRN tip.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BigKev77 said:


> Legend says this is a MRN tip.


That is correct. It is.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

MRN? Educate me please?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

marked said:


> MRN? Educate me please?


min ron nee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> MRN? Educate me please?


The guy who wrote the encyclopedia on post revolution Cuban Cigars.
Rumor is there is a 2nd version coming out soon.
I figure at the price the first one fetched the 2nd one should be a real back breaker.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just tried it with a Quintero gifted to me by Alan AKA asmartbull. I gotta say i am enjoyed this cigar immensely.:dude:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've done this a few times and read the articles on this. As Donnie said you just put it under a slow running stream of water for a few seconds only ( unclipped which I always do now ) and just run your finger over the droplets of water to remove from the wrapper. I just use a paper towel gently to remove the water. Wait a few seconds and light my traditional way..clip and smoke. It's a beautiful thing and I do it every once in awhile with my favorite cigars. When I posted about doing this a few years ago on another forum I about got run out on a rail because I was told by most of the members that it was stupid...I was ruining a cigar...it would get wet and ruin the wrapper or make it split...etc. Glad to see there are more open minds here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've done this a few times and read the articles on this. As Donnie said you just put it under a slow running stream of water for a few seconds only ( unclipped which I always do now ) and just run your finger over the droplets of water to remove from the wrapper. I just use a paper towel gently to remove the water. Wait a few seconds and light my traditional way..clip and smoke. It's a beautiful thing and I do it every once in awhile with my favorite cigars. When I posted about doing this a few years ago on another forum I about got run out on a rail because I was told by most of the members that it was stupid...I was ruining a cigar...it would get wet and ruin the wrapper or make it split...etc. Glad to see there are more open minds here.


The know it all's shot your idea down.:hmm:
Know it all= someone who knows everything about nothing in my book.:moony:
Glad you like myself are an open minded individual.:beerchug:


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Ill give it a try tomorrow:dude:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been doing this a lot the last few months and it does seem to bring out more smoke and flavor. Here is my theory....

I think the wetting slows the burn just a bit and make more smoke. Compare this to a piles of leaves, if they are real dry they burn right up, hot and very little smoke, more flames. Now light a damp pile of leaves and there is not much fire, not too hot and tons of smoke rolling off it.

Here in the AZ heat and low humidity I have found that the thicker wrapper are fine to do this but the connies and lighter wraps sometimes get a little funk on me, bubble up or unwind. For these I just give them a quick dunk. others longer, like 5-10 seconds.

Grab a middle of the road smoke and try it!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

OK, I'll try anything once. Gonna give a whirl later.

Soggy stogies FTW!!


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

This is intriguing. I love to try new techniques. So, question. I saw one brothers mention wetting with cognac. Is this preferable to plain ol' h20? Does it add an extra dimension?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, I was getting ready to post a positive experience with this process, when about half way through a Partagas Spanish Rosado, that I picked up this morning from my B&M, developed a rather nasty fissure in the wrapper:










I was able to smoke through it and really enjoyed the stick (one of my favorites), but it was scary for awhile there. Whew:faint:

Not sure if there was a flaw in the wrapper to begin with, or if the wetting caused it, but if you are going to try this make sure you wrapper is in good shape.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The know it all's shot your idea down.:hmm:
> Know it all= someone who knows everything about nothing in my book.:moony:
> Glad you like myself are an open minded individual.:beerchug:


*When it comes to cigars and getting as much out of them as you can I will always be open to ideas. My ideas have been shut down a few times by others which is ok as long as they don't get all $hitty about it...that never makes sense to me.*



dyieldin said:


> I have been doing this a lot the last few months and it does seem to bring out more smoke and flavor. Here is my theory....
> 
> I think the wetting slows the burn just a bit and make more smoke. Compare this to a piles of leaves, if they are real dry they burn right up, hot and very little smoke, more flames. Now light a damp pile of leaves and there is not much fire, not too hot and tons of smoke rolling off it.
> 
> ...


*I tend to agree with your theory Dave...each time I ran water over my cigar for a few seconds and then dried it off the smoke was a bit thicker and the flavor a bit better as well. To me, if you can get a thicker smoke with a bit of moisture to it then there is a better transfer of flavor as opposed to a dry smoke.*



dubgeek said:


> This is intriguing. I love to try new techniques. So, question. I saw one brothers mention wetting with cognac. Is this preferable to plain ol' h20? Does it add an extra dimension?


*I can remember years ago when cigar smokers would dip the tip of their cigars in their cognac, whiskey, etc. and I have done that as well. While you might get a few draws of "flavored" smoke the end result usually means a soggy foot and then it starts to close up and/or unravel. There are cigars that are infused with cognac which aren't too bad but the price they are charging for those doesn't seem to be fair. If you were to dip the whole cigar into a glass of cognac and then wipe it off I don't see how those few seconds are going to infuse anything at all....when you go to light it there might more than you bargained for.*


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried this today with a Monte #2
Didn't notice any difference in the first 1/4
By mid point the volume of smoke was tremendous
and I picked up some cinnamon,,,,which I have never gotten before.
I am going to stay with wetting and see if I can pick up some
nuances with some cigars that are more subtle.

Thanks Wayne :tape2:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I had never heard of this before. I'll have to give it a try tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I can remember years ago when cigar smokers would dip the tip of their cigars in their cognac, whiskey, etc. and I have done that as well. While you might get a few draws of "flavored" smoke the end result usually means a soggy foot and then it starts to close up and/or unravel. There are cigars that are infused with cognac which aren't too bad but the price they are charging for those doesn't seem to be fair. If you were to dip the whole cigar into a glass of cognac and then wipe it off I don't see how those few seconds are going to infuse anything at all....when you go to light it there might more than you bargained for.*


Good to know. I think when I go for this, I'll just try the water. I don't need an extra "woosh" of flame when I go for the light. :scared:


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

I have steamed cigars with a clothing steamer before. The heat and humidity bring out a rich sweet oiliness. I will most likely try some brandy on my gars. I think a little brandy misted on or brushed on would be real fine.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

This is interesting. I have never seen nor heard of doing this before. I will have to try it with an LFD tomorrow. 

Also I must say I agree with the above theory. Wet things tend to smoke more than burn...Look what BBQ pitmasters do to their wood before they start to smoke. They soak it for up to a week. Makes sense to me.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

codykrr said:


> This is interesting. I have never seen nor heard of doing this before. I will have to try it with an LFD tomorrow.
> 
> Also I must say I agree with the above theory. Wet things tend to smoke more than burn...Look what BBQ pitmasters do to their wood before they start to smoke. They soak it for up to a week. Makes sense to me.


And I love BBQ haha

I've never heard anything like this and it goes against pretty much anything I thought I knew about cigars but I'm gonna have to try it...

who'da thought?


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

How big a stream are we talking here? Smallest stream you can get or big enough to cover the diameter of the cigar? 

If I have hard water will that have a negative effect?


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Have "wetted" skins for years, usually with tools at hand (mouth). Promotes even burn. Don't know if taste has been improved.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The guy who wrote the encyclopedia on post revolution Cuban Cigars.
> Rumor is there is a 2nd version coming out soon.
> I figure at the price the first one fetched the 2nd one should be a real back breaker.


Flying Cigar - 2010/08 - Min Ron Nee - II Edition Update

Start saving now. BTW, this is an excellent site I frequent on a regular basis.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> Flying Cigar - 2010/08 - Min Ron Nee - II Edition Update
> 
> Start saving now. BTW, this is an excellent site I frequent on a regular basis.....


Great site Nino the pilot cigar aficionado. I visit his site all the time. Great post you see those cigars he gets/smokes.:humble:
Great post Cadillac man!


----------



## jim_jones (Apr 14, 2010)

What's the point of dryboxing if you're going to dunk it in water?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jim_jones said:


> What's the point of dryboxing if you're going to dunk it in water?


BAM!! ound:

Awesome Post!!

Regardless, I tried putting my La riqy this morning and I thought I ruined it... it was soggy after like 1.5 seconds under a slow faucet and wiping off the excess. I also rolled it in a paper towel to get extra water off... but, amazingly, the whole thing felt dry again within about 5 minutes.

It's smoking just fine and the flavors are great. No burn issues... but, I can't tell you there is marked improvement. More studies will need to be done on my end.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jim_jones said:


> What's the point of dryboxing if you're going to dunk it in water?


Dry boxing is to help the filler dry out more so than the wrapper. Hopefully no one is wetting the filler when trying this.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Update on wetting cigars:

I did my own experiments on 5 cigars this weekend and with those I know like the back of my hand as far as taste.

I put each cigar under my faucet for no more than 8 seconds and barely running the faucet...I don't clip mine until after I light the foot anyway so I dont worry about any water getting into the filler from either the foot or the head. After 8 seconds I wiped down the cigar with a paper towel to get any residual drops or moisture...amazingly the only thing I noticed was that the wrapper tended to wrinkle slightly but that's it.

I let it sit for about a half hour and then did my usual lighting and then clip the head. The first couple of inches ( I smoked all Churchill size cigars for this ) were uneventful but into the 2nd third of them is where I can see a difference. The smoke was more robust and a bit thicker and moist. They did smoke cooler as I nubbed each one. I have to say in 3 of the cigars it made at least a 25% difference in flavor and how it smoked while the other two was slight. This is enough for me to 'wet' all future cigars as any improvement at all is worth the few seconds it takes to do this esp. when it comes to the size cigars I smoke. Not sure this would be worth it on smaller RG or short cigars but it sure makes a difference on the Double Coronas or Churchills.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Update on wetting cigars:
> 
> I did my own experiments on 5 cigars this weekend and with those I know like the back of my hand as far as taste.
> 
> ...


I as well have been doing it on a whole bunch of smaller cigars all weekend. Your gonna laugh when i tell you but it works. For fear of ruining cigars i used a bunch of Fonseca's JLP Quintero's thanks Bull Man! I gotta say that i enjoyed these cigars a lot. They are cigars that otherwise i would have tossed after a couple of puffs. So IMHO it makes a substantial difference on smaller cigars as well. Interesting as it may seem i would also venture to say. The less desirable cigars seem to benefit the most.:rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WTG Tony,,,I don't normally carry smaller RG cigars in my humis and since I didn't have any to experiment with you were able to pick up the slack and test them for us. I thought that "wetting" was BS and now that I have done my experiments on an LFD I had last night was even better. I tested RP Vintage 90, Puros Indios Maduro, 601 Green and a Lot 23 Maduro and it does make a difference. Not that my experiments were conclusive for everyone but for me it made a difference. Try it and see for yourself but smoke something where you know the cigar inside and out and will be able to see if it changes the taste for you.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

When I was a kid all the old timers did that. Moistened the outside of their cigars. Those old dudes knew a thing or two about cigars. I do it about half the time. Seems to help the burn.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Arnie said:


> When I was a kid all the old timers did that. Moistened the outside of their cigars. Those old dudes knew a thing or two about cigars. I do it about half the time. Seems to help the burn.


When I first started smoking cigars I did this as well only because I see the older farts doing it...didn't know why as I thought it was to keep the wrapper from unravelling. Part of the fun in talking with older cigar smokers is the stories they tell.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just tried it with a RASS.....
Noticed a lot more and thicker smoke.
Nice and creamy.
I think I will continue to experiment with this....
Oh well, off to work


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

bump this, what the heck.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Not a taste thing, but I always gnaw on my cigars for a while before lighting and clipping them - I get a better cut when I do. Never thought about taking it to the rest of the cigar...


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, i would have never thought about doing this. i was always under the impression that dry (60-65%) is better. i will have to try this next time i pick up a 5er and try 3 dry and two wet to see how they are different. 

anyone who has experience with this: do you still dry box your cigars before wetting the wrappers or just forget about it?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Bull was talking to someone about this on chat a while back and I though they were joking. After talking to him a bit I decided to give it a try on a GH 2002. It did change the flavor and for the better. it really surprised me.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

neil said:


> wow, i would have never thought about doing this. i was always under the impression that dry (60-65%) is better. i will have to try this next time i pick up a 5er and try 3 dry and two wet to see how they are different.
> 
> anyone who has experience with this: do you still dry box your cigars before wetting the wrappers or just forget about it?


It is apples and oranges.
First I should say, I don't dry-box. I store my cigars at the rh I smoke them.
I want my filler at Rh
Remember the wrapper is essentially waterproof. I think it has more to do with cooling the smoke.
Just my best guess......But it does change the smoke.....You need to decide if it is better or worse.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This is interesting; I wish I'd seen this thread when it started, but I probably would have kept my mouth shut anyway rather than risk looking foolish. Way back in the early seventies (yeah, yeah; when dinosaurs roamed the earth...) I was taught to slobber all over my cigar before lighting it by the few FOGs I knew, so I've always done that. I never asked why; just did what I was told as they obviously knew more about it than I did. Never thought of water, though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll give it a try my next smoke!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

My cigars are kept and smoked around 65-70RH (usually halfway between) so not much wetting is required for me.

The only time I run a stick under a tap is to rinse off the excess glue on the caps for the occasional NC stick. I don't like the excess glue applied by overzealous and sloppy rollers A's I think it taints the flavours somewhat, usually adding a metallic bitter edge.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I paint warhammer models on occasion & the Orks reckon that a wetted cigar is better and they should know, foul wet beasts that they are!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

That's not a cigar, that looks like a cyst.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know how wetting a cigar with saliva could improve taste. My recollection of why old timers would salivate all over their cigar before firing it up was because "back in the old days" many cigar stores stock was dry. These days, storing your stogies in a Humidor at the right RH should take care of that, so I don't wet my cigars before I fire them up. Anyway, wetting down a cigar in a public place looks a little weird in mixed company. I'm weird enough. 


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

miket156 said:


> I don't know how wetting a cigar with saliva could improve taste. My recollection of why old timers would salivate all over their cigar before firing it up was because "back in the old days" many cigar stores stock was dry. These days, storing your stogies in a Humidor at the right RH should take care of that, so I don't wet my cigars before I fire them up. Anyway, wetting down a cigar in a public place looks a little weird in mixed company. I'm weird enough.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike T.


Mike, we are talking about running them under water for a few seconds....Not licking them


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember someone said that they pick their cigars out the day before, run them under water for 8 seconds, foot facing down of course, dry them off with a paper towel sometimes i use a regular towel but it tends to stain since many cigars have dyed wrappers. He would then put them in a plastic bag for the next day. I find this works well for GH 2002 as far as bringing out flavors. I do this if I am going to sit down and enjoy a cigar, not just smoke it while walking the dog like usual.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

hmm...might have to give this a shot. I'm not an "expert" on any cigar so I wouldn't be able to tell if it made a difference. All my cigars have about 6 months rest so I feel like I would get a subjective improvement just because they're better rested than they were the last time I smoked them. :dunno:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Bummer; you'll have to smoke two!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Bummer; you'll have to smoke two!


:doh: Maybe I'll do this closer to the holidays when I'm back at home. Smoke them in consecutive nights.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

dang you all for making me want to try something new!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Some other threads on the subject: 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/283595-wetting-cigar-prior-smoking.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/284696-wet-not-wet.html


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Interesting for sure. I just saw this thread for the first time. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

sengjc said:


> My cigars are kept and smoked around 65-70RH (usually halfway between) so not much wetting is required for me.
> 
> The only time I run a stick under a tap is to rinse off the excess glue on the caps for the occasional NC stick. I don't like the excess glue applied by overzealous and sloppy rollers A's I think it taints the flavours somewhat, usually adding a metallic bitter edge.


I frequently fix cracks in the wrapper with fruit pectin, and i really gob it on there to make sure the cigar is now smokeable. I've never got anything close to a metallic taste from it, i never want to. Maybe ill cool it with all the pectin.
Interesting.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> ruhro
> 
> well least that explains the guy I seen choking down his stogie like his first name was Monica. :scared:
> 
> I just tried not to stare.


DAMN - I just spit my drink all over reading this - that's a good one! :rofl:

Personally, I would rather try the Clinton method. :biggrin:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Some other threads on the subject:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/283595-wetting-cigar-prior-smoking.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/284696-wet-not-wet.html


I knew these were floating around and I was hoping sirxlaughs would post them, but I havent seen him around in a while.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am going to try this on a Natural Dirt. Hopefully it will wash off whatever that nasty chemical sweetness. How the hell this cigar could be called a natural, I will never know because that is the most un-natural vile taste.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Now I get to smoke cigars while taking a shower!!! Swweeetttt!!!!! So will this wetting of the cigars work on all cigars or just cubans??? I dont think Ill be getting my $20+ cigars wet!!! Also I have seen that some cigar wrappers swell up after they get wet from saliva, so wont wetting the whole cigar swell the wrapper and once you cut the head wont it unravel on you??? Now I got to try this on a couple different sticks!!!


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Mike, we are talking about running them under water for a few seconds....Not licking them


Boy, that's a relief! If I were to lick my cigars, I fear the cigars would taste like a cheese steak, heavy on the garlic. Yikes!

Cheers!

Mike T.


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

I've never heard of this, but now I must try it! I'll wait until warmer weather however, I don't want an icy wrapper starting out!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bump for our new guys.....


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Mike, we are talking about running them under water for a few seconds....Not licking them


I remember seeing the old men do this when I was a kid. Somewhat disturbing, but I saw it lots of times.

This is a really interesting thread.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Bump for our new guys.....


Nice bump Al! Forgot all about this thread.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Some other threads on the subject:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/283595-wetting-cigar-prior-smoking.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/284696-wet-not-wet.html


A couple more links on the topic


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the bump. will be trying this for my next smoke!


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

This thread needs a Bump, Also I need to try this... 
Cheers


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Anyone tried Liquor or some other flavoring in lieu of water?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What the ? 


If lesser names had mentioned this, I would have laughed. But... given the guys who are advocating this... I guess I'ma try it.

What about using a spray bottle?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have seen the old Cuban fellas dipping the head of their cigars in rum at the sidewalk cafes in Miami.

I have also tried to wash off that dog awful sweetener taste off DE Natural Dirt cigars with no joy.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What the ?
> 
> If lesser names had mentioned this, I would have laughed. But... given the guys who are advocating this... I guess I'ma try it.
> 
> What about using a spray bottle?


Should work. I would recommend if you want to try this is wet your fingers and rub them on the cigar, that way you get an even, but not too moistness.


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

I too have seen the old timers in Nicaragua and the Dominican republic dipping the head in Rum or some other liquor. I am a devout beer drinker BUT having tried the dipping method in Port and Brandy I have to say I am convinced that a little bit on the head is really good


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought everyone knew you're supposed to water your vegetables!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

i never tried alcohol, I just find it brings out the wrapper flavor in some cigars, I haven't done this in a while now that the thread is bumped I will have to do this again. When you have cigars that don't test as good as you remember, I try this. make sure it is dry to the touch before you smoke it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What the ?
> 
> If lesser names had mentioned this, I would have laughed. But... given the guys who are advocating this... I guess I'ma try it.
> 
> What about using a spray bottle?


No need for a spray bottle......Put it right under the faucet for a cpl seconds and give it 20-45 minutes
I did this last weekend with an 07 Boli Finos.....


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Under the faucet is good. I use this technique when a wrapper looks dried out or separating a bit. Works wonders for me...NC or CC, no matter...


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I've never heard of such a thing! Unbelievable... Gonna give it a try later!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Wet a cigar (Jaime Garcia Reserv) this morning as recommended (straight under slow tap, uncut head up, 4 or 5 seconds). Then rolled cigar gently on dry paper towel and placed in empty cigar box for the day. I'll try it when I get home from work tonight and let you know...


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Great, now I'm gonna have to try this.... it's actually good I stumbled across this, lately it seems like my tastes have been a bit "off" I had a tat last night and it tasted pretty bland  but all 3 I smoked last night seemed to be a bit off so i'm guessing that means its me..haha


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, going to try this for sure on a two of the same smoke. Smoke them on separate days and see the results.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting. With the number of people pushing dryboxing, which I assume does the opposite, this is a surprising suggestion. I guess I'm off to plow through all 7 pages.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Brettanomyces said:


> Interesting. With the number of people pushing dryboxing, which I assume does the opposite, this is a surprising suggestion. I guess I'm off to plow through all 7 pages.


Dryboxing is for the filler and binder, not the wrapper and would be done before doing this.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Huh. I guess I had supposed dryboxing, if done for a day or less, would only have time to affect the wrapper. I suppose there's always more to learn.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but Winston Churchill famously dipped his cigars in fine cognac.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Brettanomyces said:


> Huh. I guess I had supposed dryboxing, if done for a day or less, would only have time to affect the wrapper...


Perfectly understandable, I see people mention they are going to drybox for a day but I don't see how that can do much. I normally dry box for at least a few days, sometimes more--it takes a while for the moisture content to change.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

That's what I usually see, too - a 12-24 hour dry box.

So what is the benefit of dryboxing, and then wetting, over keeping sticks stored at a lower rh, and then wetting (or not wetting)? Drier filler & binder, but normal wrapper? Or is the answer earlier in the thread, and I've just yet to see it?


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

This was the most succesful bump I've seen an any forum. Good Job!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Brettanomyces said:


> That's what I usually see, too - a 12-24 hour dry box.
> 
> So what is the benefit of dryboxing, and then wetting, over keeping sticks stored at a lower rh, and then wetting (or not wetting)? Drier filler & binder, but normal wrapper? Or is the answer earlier in the thread, and I've just yet to see it?


it isn't that the wrapper is unaffected by dryboxing, it's just that the excess moisture is in the filler and binder. dryboxing helps remove the excess moisture for a more even burn and less the bitterness that too much moisture can cause. the wrapper is usually fairly thin and quickly gives up it's moisture, so it benefits from a refresh which is the topic of the thread.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Good info. I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for taking the time to explain it.:thumb:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Brettanomyces said:


> Good info. I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for taking the time to explain it.:thumb:


oh, and to answer the part about storing at a lower rh vs. dryboxing, well that's really a personal preference. I store most of my cigars at around 65% but some of them smoke better at a lower rh so I drybox them. I don't just store them at a lower rh because I don't find that they all smoke better that way, especially nicaraguan puros.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I smoked my wetted cigar last night (13 hours in empty box after wetting and drying [roll gently in paper towel] for 13 hours). I haven't much time at the moment, but briefly, here are the results. I have smoked maybe 10 of these same sticks before so I am familiar with their smoking and flavor profile.

1. Construction and burn, no difference. Burn was fine as usual with this stick. Time to smoke (robusto) was about 1hr 15 mins, about normal for me for this cigar.

2. Flavors did change a bit. First the pepper was greatly muted. Normally this cigar has a strong mix of wood, leather, and vegetal mushroom flavors (to my palate). The wood nearly disappeared, the leather was muted, and the mushroom stood out. Not necessarily stronger than before, but more on its own now.

3. Water. Over-all, I sensed the water, as though the flavor concentrations were a bit diluted. This may have been pure subjective bias, but I do not think so. Also, in the last third of the cigar, all the flavors greatly diminished compared to the way they are (again subjective bias?) without the wetting.

4. The stick smoked down to 1/2" without getting hot or ashy even there. This stick normally goes to the nub for me, but at the very end it does get hot. This stick did not.

Over all I'm not sure if this technique is good or bad. If you would prefer to mute the pepper I would recommend it. Some flavors stand out while others are reduced. All in all, I would say that this was still a good cigar, but not sure if I prefer it this way. I will try this again eventually on a few other sticks and see what happens. I think this experiment is worth trying just to get a sense of what it does to cigar flavors.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I would have to say in my experience that it doesnt improve every cigar. I usually wet, let it get dry to the touch after paper toweling it off. I usually dont let it dry for 13 hours, 10 min. at the max, like i said dry to the touch. I tried it again the other night with a bahia blue robusto with a corojo wrapper. I could really taste the corojo quite a bit, it dominated the cigar. I actually prefer that one well aged without a moistened wrapper. It is just what I prefer with those cigars. I find the way I do it, it usually accentuates the wrapper flavor. I guess if it did it for every cigar i would do it constantly. I will usually do it with more expensive cigars where I want to really get the best of all the flavors. I'm not sure but i think dry boxing it may defeat the purpose. But I don't dry box so I dont have first hand experience with it.Quine, thanks for posting your experiences, I always like to know how these things work for other people. 

I think yet again it comes to personal preference, I don't know the science behind it. Its like microwaving cigars that some people do, or licking the wrapper or toasting, or lighting before cutting. Try it and if makes your smoking experiance better, Do It! If its just a hassle leave it to the others to do.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

See post #32 by Cigary in this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/283595-wetting-cigar-prior-smoking-7.html. He instructs elaborately on this subject and has experimented with post-wetting rest-times of from 1 to 24 hours. He recommended 12 hrs as optimum. Of course everyone's taste is different and I can't imagine going to this much work to enjoy a cigar, but I thought I would give it a try at least and will probably do so again.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

And I thought I was cigar obsessed... 

The wetting cigars is nothing new, the practice has been around for centuries. Originally employed to prevent wrappers from cracking while smoking as stores and individuals had rather piss poor humidor storage back in the day. 

It can impact flavor - sometimes bad, sometimes good, it is all subjective. It can impact burn, actually this is why it impacts the flavor... typically it makes the cigar burn cooler, making it milder and less peppery... 

Personally I do not do this.

BR,

STS
CEO, DE


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Quine said:


> See post #32 by Cigary in this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/283595-wetting-cigar-prior-smoking-7.html. He instructs elaborately on this subject and has experimented with post-wetting rest-times of from 1 to 24 hours. He recommended 12 hrs as optimum. Of course everyone's taste is different and I can't imagine going to this much work to enjoy a cigar, but I thought I would give it a try at least and will probably do so again.


When I do this, I usually give it 45 minutes....I find it brings out any creaminess and helps balance young cigars


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> When I do this, I usually give it 45 minutes....I find it brings out any creaminess and helps balance young cigars


Mine's close at about an hour when I do this. I enjoy the subtle change.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Did this the other night with a PSD4 (Thanks Shawn!!!) from 2010. Didn't notice a huge change, but there was some subtle muting of the pepper. It may be that this muting is why it helps young cubans along. Anyways, I'll try it again with another young CC and see what affect it has! It certainly didn't do any harm, but boy did it feel weird when I did it!


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup I tried this the other night with a short...just in case..
and then smoked another unwetted the next night.
I thought I could notice a difference, and I liked it.. After wetting I let the cigar sit for and hour maybe a shade longer.
As Al described it just seemed creamier. Also not so hot when you nub em..
Cheers


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Using this technique as I write this and could find no gripe as far flavor goes but I'm noticing that the wrapper doesn't want to keep up with the burn of the rest of the cigar. By no means ruined the cigar but I'm quickly waving the lighter around the wrapper to keep it going, I probably waited 15 minutes after running the water on it for 3-4 seconds. Next cigar I'll wait a little longer. Maybe I was a little impatient haha


----------



## TJM (Aug 9, 2012)

Good timing of a thread. The other day I cut my cigar (AB Black Market) and was ready to smoke it when I spilled a good bit of pink lemonade on it. I proceeded to dry it out for a little bit then put it back in the humi for a couple days. Smoked it tonight and it was the best AB I have had yet....Lit extremely easy, smoked beautiful with lots of smoke, extremely creamy, tons of flavor, nice even burn, it was absolutely perfect. I was worried I ruined it the other day, but I truly think it made it better.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Man I had just about had it with my Rockys and had all but sworn off another purchase.. never get thru one without a run, a canoe, or just plain getting too hot and extinguishing itself in the middle of a smokin. So I finds this here ridiculous thread about wetting your wrappers, and well do have a few 1992 double maddys in the 660 vitola left over in the seconds humi.. so what the heck, right? I'd all but given up on being able to enjoy them, maybe it's just this east coast humidity or something... so anyways I tried this here totally crazy idea of wetting down the stick and blotting off the water drops before smoking it down today. 

I gotta say it was the best, most well behaved Rocky Patel I have ever smoked to date. I'm sold!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I want to try this but I dont have any worthy CCs to try it with :dunno:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just tried it with a perdomo lot 23. Probably not the best example, as it was the first one I smoked, but it seemed creamy and not very spicy which are great in my book. Will try again!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> I want to try this but I dont have any worthy CCs to try it with :dunno:


tobacco is all the same as in all practical sense of the matter by which it's formed by. 
Their origin by where it's grown in is the only difference.
That said, I've always wet the wrapper with saliva, as is what my nonno always did with his old Italian funny looking stogies.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like this could use a :bump:

Gonna be trying this soon with my favorite smoke, I'm always up for something new!


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

I did this once, seemed to add certain creaminess to the cigar


----------

